# Bringt ein Tabellen Layout schlechteres Ranking bei Suchmaschinen?



## itseit (23. August 2006)

Hi,

ich baue meine seite noch mit Tabellen auf, auch wenn viele sagen das CSS besser ist. Ich weis nicht welche Browser meine Kunden benutzen da sie sich um mehrer Zielgruppen handelt.
Und da ich keine genaue Statikstik habe kann ich auch nicht auf eine solche bauen.

Nun heißt es immer die ersten Zeilen einer Homepage sind intressant. Da stehen jetzt aber meine td/tabel/tr befehle, ist das schlecht?

Oder kann man mit em befehl der suchmschine erklären das die zum layout gehöhren?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus.

Tobi


----------



## King of Darkness (24. August 2006)

Hallo Tobi

CSS ist ja nur fürs aussehen wichtig ...
die sache mit tabellen, ist ansichts sache, ma sollte jetzt mit div-tags arbeiten, ist sicherer für die positionierung usw. aber eben nicht zwingend

die info die du bezüglich der suchmaschienen hast ist so nicht richtig

es gibt gewisse tags wofür sich der suchmaschienen bot begeistern kann
das ist zum einen der Titletag und die h1 bzw h2 tags
dann kommen noch die <a href>

ansonsten der gesammte text, solltest halt aufpassen das du ne gute keyworddichte hast

sonst fällt mir da jetzt nix ein


----------



## Maik (24. August 2006)

*offtopic*

@ King of Darkness: bitte achte in deinen Beiträgen auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung - siehe Netiquette Nr.15.


----------



## Kahmoon (28. August 2006)

naja "barrierefrei" bzw "barrierearme" Seiten werden durchaus höherwertig eingestuft. Daher kann sich das auch im Ranking auswirken. Ausserdem is das ganze Tablegedöhns viel zu codeintensiv


----------



## Anime-Otaku (28. August 2006)

Ich hatte letztens für unser Intranet eine kleine Seite gemacht mit Tabellen,
da Framesets out sind und ich von CSS keine Ahnung hatte.

Also mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich mit dem Internet Explorer am meisten Probleme hatte. 

Zum Beispiel musst du bei einer Tabelle mit verbundenen Zellen mindestens eine Zeile haben, welche jede Spalte einmal vorkommt.


----------

